# What do you pay your Subs?



## Rhinohd (Sep 7, 2004)

Whats a fair wage to pay your sub contractors (hourly)? They all own their own trucks and are good workers. We are in the midwest. Thanks!


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sub $$$*

I have a few that get $50/hour some $40 with the smaller trucks...


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

It varies from one subcontractor to the next with me. Depends on a number of things like experience, availability, condition of equipment, reliability of the driver and equipment, and efficiency. Rates are $45.00 - $70.00 an hour with a five hour minimum.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

I sub out to a guy when my stuff is all done. I get $50 an hour, 4 hour min.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*are you subbing com/res?*

Being paid hourly are you subbing commercial? If residential, is getting paid per push bad?


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Yes I am being paid hourly for commercial lots. I would never plow someone elses driveways. I hate doing my own. :bluebounc


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Sounds like being a sub is not so bad. You don't have half the headaches & you still get to plow snow & make decent money! payup I like the 4 hour minimum! :waving:


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

The other nice thing about being a sub is you get to sleep. You don't have to get up every hour to see what it is doing outside, try and decide when you should go out, etc. You go to bed and wait for the phone to ring.


----------



## mike48116 (Oct 14, 2004)

Our subs get 60-70 per hour, but we only take the best the area has to offer.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I am very picky about my guys. Nice well maintained trucks and a provable good work ethic. I start a new guy at $60 / hour, but I tell him how many hours each job takes until we hit 6 inches. I also try to give a Christmas raise to reward dependability. 2$ to 5$ per hour. Seems to work pretty well.


----------

